# Fayaz khan khalil



## fayazkhankhalil (Mar 19, 2015)

Hiiiii, Every body, 

I am just planing to move to Rome in April Mid, Italy, for M.S degree, being new student right there, i need suggestions for, Transportation Pass (Rail, metro, bus and water taxi or boat), cheapest accommodation if any. i like social activities, if i found such community at the start it will boast my energy. any other suggestion, i am waiting, please guide and update me. 

Regards


----------

